# NDSTEMP



## El_Taco (Feb 16, 2006)

I have got a probleme with the ndstemp channel. Tosay I went on it and got band just because I asked when a certain nds game was getting released it was the 1rst time I asked that information and without any reason I 1rst got kick and after(5 sec after reconexion) ban without even saying a word.
I asked why I got ban on the Gbatemp chanel but he dosent answer so in the first case I would like an answer of the reason I got band or getting my selfe reintegreted on the channel.
And in plus of that I didn't even get an advertising before getting kicked and band so I'm not happy with all of this.


----------



## Lily (Feb 16, 2006)

From our Forum Rules:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Note to IRC Users:
> 
> Please keep all IRC problems on IRC. Don't start topics on the forum asking why you've been banned from the channel. If you have a problem, try messaging one of the OPs in IRC or if you have to, PM them on here.


----------

